# What is your all time best Halloween prank??



## bbq engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Prank – Noun - a mischievous trick or joke.

I’m talking about no one getting hurt and not burning down a barn or other acts of violence, arson, or vandalism. 

I’ll start this one off….I grew up in a small town in rural Iowa. We were the county seat, and had the cop shop and court house in our town. There was also a fairly large cemetery and it had an awesome and tall wrought iron fence all the way around it with ominous looking pillars at the front along with a gate.

A bunch of us teens scoured the town one Halloween night and stole a bunch (and I do mean a bunch) of Jack-O-Lanterns which we placed in the cemetery on head stones, and at the front gate, etc. When we had enough, we lit off a bunch of fire works and made a bunch of noise. This prompted the neighbors to call the cops who drove their car into the cemetery to look around. Once they were safely inside, we scaled the fence, while others swung the gate closed, and chained it shut. We decided that we should go home after the cops were safely locked inside the cemetery. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














It was one of the best pranks that we pulled off and me and my friends still talk about it to this day.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## cman95 (Oct 15, 2009)

Gathered up a couple road kill and put them under assistant principal's house back in 67. I still do not like that blankity-blank.


----------



## linescum (Oct 15, 2009)

Taped a "Gay Driver" sign to the back of my buddies truck one time and he drove around with it on for a week


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 15, 2009)

Dressed up in a scarecrow outfit (looked exactly like a homemade scarecrow!), and sat in a old chair on the front porch with the candy bowl in my lap. Little kids I left alone, but when the teenagers tried to run up and grab a big handfull of candy I would suddenly grab their arm and start yealing.

Thought a couple of them were gonna wet there pants they were so scared.... lol..... aaahhh... good times!


----------



## chainsaw (Oct 15, 2009)

I retrieved a classrooom skeleton from a garge sale, nicknamed "Rochester" from a friend. One rainy night on Halloween I strapped,(duct-taped) Rochester to my front and placed a pancho on the rest of our anatomy and stalked out into the street in front of our house looking for children to devour. Unfortunately everyone retired early, as it was snowing heavily at the time.

I probably was lucky not to have been sued.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(I was completely sober in this time frame.)


----------



## the iceman (Oct 15, 2009)

We used to tape a firecracker to a raw egg, light the fuse & chuck it in the air over a crowd of people. Fun for us, not so fun for them.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 15, 2009)

Kina not a prank ... 

used to be good at homemade M80s using plastic Med Bottles and water proof fuse... (in teen days)

made one and threw it in a pool of a guy we didn't like as teens.... after the longest time it didn't go off so we got on our bikes and started to ride off...

BOOOOOMMM!!!!!!  A 5in round tube of water shoots up 30 ft into the air and word had it that it cracked the pool.... OOOOPS!!!!

Well, we knew what it meant "to be roasted in the depths of the *Slor* on that day I can tell you"


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 16, 2009)

So Simple, Yet So Effective...Genious!


----------



## the iceman (Oct 16, 2009)

Heh, heh, heh. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only problem was when you got a fast fuse & it would go off too early. Then the yolks on you.


----------



## hemi (Oct 16, 2009)

There was a country church that sat by a field and it had an outhouse
at the edge of the woods.  A group of us boys moved it back about 6 feet 

And the language comin' outta that hole from this rather ''LARGE'' lady
is not what U would expect to hear outta a church goer..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hemi..


----------



## rickw (Oct 16, 2009)

What not to do,  don't scare a brother .


----------



## justsmoke2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I am from small rural town also.  One halloween we had a farm just on the edge of the village with a farm implement dealer near the 4 corners what was the center of town.  As a few people started getting grain wagons or anything with wheels on it to block off the town.  We went and opened up the farmers gate and herded about 50 head of cattle to the center of town.  Never got caught but did sweat a few question and answer session in school.


----------



## bluefrog (Oct 17, 2009)

One halloween I hid an old raincoat out in the garage.  Tole my wife that I was going out to check on the kids who were out trick or treating.  Went into the garage stripped naked put on the rain coat.  and a mask went to the front door and rang the bell/  When the door opened I trew open the rain coat and yelled trick or treat.  My wife was really startled as was the next door neighbor lady who had come over after I had gone to the garage.

Scott


----------



## pranksterhouse (Oct 25, 2009)

Halloween means prank time.  i got an ace gadget for pranking called an Eviltron.  you hide it in someones room and it makes weird noises every now and then to freak people out. awesome!  got it from www.pranksterhouse.com check it out!


----------

